# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Zgjedhjet lokale: Rezultatet e zgjedhjeve vendore ne Shqiperi

## ☆Angie☆

Pjesmarrja ne zgjedhje:



Deri në orën 19.00


		                                            Gjithsej%	               
1	Qarku BERAT	BASHKIA BERAT	        42,6	
2	Qarku BERAT	BASHKIA KUCOVE	        39,9	   
3	Qarku BERAT	BASHKIA COROVODE	60,7	
4	Qarku DIBER	BASHKIA PESHKOPI	57,9	
5	Qarku DIBER	BASHKIA BURREL	        57,5	
6	Qarku DIBER	BASHKIA BULQIZE	        61,1	
7	Qarku DURRES	BASHKIA DURRES	        31,0	
8	Qarku DURRES	BASHKIA KRUJE	        66,3	
9	Qarku ELBASAN	BASHKIA ELBASAN	50,1	
10	Qarku ELBASAN	BASHKIA GRAMSH	        53,4	
11	Qarku ELBASAN	BASHKIA PEQIN	        59,1
12	Qarku ELBASAN	BASHKIA LIBRAZHD	58,3	
13	Qarku FIER	BASHKIA FIER	                38,1	
14	Qarku FIER	BASHKIA LUSHNJE	                46,3	
15	Qarku FIER	BASHKIA BALLSH	                44,2	
16	Qarku GJIROKASTER  B. GJIROKASTER	51,0	
17	Qarku GJIROKASTER  B. TEPELENE	        76,1	
18	Qarku GJIROKASTER BASHKIA PERMET	38,9	
19	Qarku KORCE	BASHKIA KORCE	        44,7	
20	Qarku KORCE	BASHKIA ERSEKE	        51,7
21	Qarku KORCE	BASHKIA POGRADEC	50,8
22	Qarku KORCE	BASHKIA BILISHT	        60,6	
23	Qarku KUKES	BASHKIA KUKES	        65,6	
24	Qarku KUKES	BASHKIA KRUME	        76,9	
25	Qarku KUKES	BASHKIA BAJRAM CURRI	58,3	
26	Qarku LEZHE	BASHKIA LEZHE	        39,3	
27	Qarku LEZHE	BASHKIA RRESHEN	51,5	
28	Qarku LEZHE	BASHKIA LAC	        44,0	
29	Qarku SHKODER	BASHKIA SHKODER	38,0	
30	Qarku SHKODER	BASHKIA PUKE	        77,9	
31	Qarku SHKODER	BASHKIA KOPLIK	        59,8	
32	Qarku TIRANE	BASHKIA TIRANE	        47,3	
33	Qarku TIRANE	BASHKIA KAMEZ	        28,6	
34	Qarku TIRANE	BASHKIA KAVAJE	        38,5	
35	Qarku VLORE	BASHKIA VLORE	        42,2	
36	Qarku VLORE	BASHKIA SARANDE	38,4	
37	Qarku VLORE	BASHKIA DELVINE	        45,6


        QARKU	             Gjithsej %
	Qarku BERAT	      47,7
	Qarku DIBER	      58,8
	Qarku DURRES	      48,7
	Qarku ELBASAN	      55,2
	Qarku FIER	              42,9
	Qarku GJIROKASTER    55,3
	Qarku KORCE	       52,0
	Qarku KUKES	       66,9
	Qarku LEZHE	       44,9
	Qarku SHKODER	       58,6
	Qarku TIRANE	       38,1
	Qarku VLORE	       42,1
*Total rang vendi     50,9
*


Burimi: KQZ

----------


## PLAKU

http://www.botasot.info/img/b3r.Basha-Rama-t.jpg

*Sondazhi i Gani Bobit: Basha fiton me 58.4%, Rama humb me 39.8%*

Exit-Poll tregon sesi votat për partitë për Këshillin Bashkiak të Tiranës, nxjerrin fituese Partinë Demokratike me 52%, pasuar nga Partia Socialiste me 40 %
Rezultatet paraprake të publikuara tani nga sondazhi i Gani Bobit, tregojnë sesi kandidati për Bashkinë e Tiranës “Aleanca për Qytetarin”, Lulzim Basha, i fiton zgjedhjet me nivelin prej 58.4%.
Ndërsa rivali i tij socialist, kandidati i “Aleanca për të Ardhmen”, Edi Rama, i humb ato me një total votash prej 39.8%.
Kurse për Hysni Milloshin, kandidatin e tretë për Bashkinë e Tiranës ky exit-poll jep vetëm shifrën prej 0.4%.
Nga ana tjetër, ky sondazh tregon sesi votat për partitë politike për Këshillin Bashkiak të Tiranës, nxjerrin fituese Partinë Demokratike me 52%, pasuar nga Partia Socialiste me 40% dhe Lëvizja Socialiste për Integrim me 6.2%.
I pyetur në lidhje me përqindjen e mundshme të gabimit në këtë sondazh, Shkëlzen Maliqi, president i Institutit Hulumtues Gani Bobi, sqaroi se kjo normë mund të jetë 10 përqind.
Ja kuotat e paraqitura nga Gani Bobi:
Njësia Bashkiake nr 1
Agron Sota 57%
Lindita Nikolla 43.7%
Njësia Bashkiake nr 2
Elez Gjoca 62%
Artemon Cukalla 37.2%
Njësia Bashkiake nr 3
Ilir Kokona 67%
Njësia Bashkiake nr 4
Hysen Xhura 57%
Vahit Kalaja 42.9%
Njësia Bashkiake nr 5
Erisa Xhixho 46.5%
Jeta Seitaj 53.5%
Njësia Bashkiake nr 6
Luzhiana Abazaj 53.5%
Krenar Cenollari 46.5%
Njësia Bashkiake nr 7
Krenar Alimehmeti 60.7%
Erion Koka 40%
Njësia Bashkiake nr 8
Arben Tafaj 62%
Sadi Vorpsi 38%
Njësia Bashkiake nr 9
Indrit Fortuzi 62.5%
Armond Halebi 38%
Njësia Bashkiake nr 10
Blendi Fuga 65%
Enada Alikaj 35%
Njësia Bashkiake nr 11
Haki Mustafa 66.5%
Naim Asllani 33.5%

Bota Sot

----------


## PLAKU

*Basha: Sot fitoi qytetari, unë do pres numërimin e votave*


http://www.balkanweb.com/foto/43023.jpg

TIRANE-Kandidati i “Aleancës për qytetarin”, Lulzim Basha doli në mesnatë në konferencën për shtyp ku përshendeti procesin e votimit të cilin e cilësoi transparent me rekord pjesmarrjeje dhe plotësisht të ndershëm. Basha tha se nuk do bëjë asnjë deklaratë për shplljen e vetes fitues, pasi sic u shpreh ai, do të presë rezultatin që do të dalë nga numërimi i votave. 

“Qytetari i fundit i Tiranës që kishte mbetur pa hedhur votën e tij sapo votoi dhe nuk ka më asnjë qytetar që mbeti pa votuar. Dhe unë kam zgjedhur pikërisht këtë moment të dal në këtë konferencë për shtyp. Falenderoj qytetarët e Tiranës që u gjithëpërfshinë në këtë fushatë, mundësinë që më dhanë mua, por mbi të gjitha për atmosferën e qetë për respektin e ndërsjellë që dëshmuan në këtë ditë. Pjesmarrja e sotme dëshmoi një rekord elektoral sot. Procesi ishte i ndershëm demokratik dhe tërësisht ligjor. Theksoj se me këtë që u dëshmua në këtë proces votimi, në këto zgjedhje janë fitues qytetarët e Tiranës”. 

Basha theksoi se pavarësisht se exit poll-et dhe sondazhet e tregojnë atë favorit kundrejt kundërshtarit politik Rama, personalisht nuk do të prononcohet për fitues. 
“Exit poll, sondazhet janë jashtëzankonisht premtuese, por unë dua të pres të numërohet vota e qytetarit të Tiranës. Procesi i ndershëm është rezultati më i mirë për qytetin tonë dhe gjithë vendin. Jam i vendosur të pres, të respektojmë procesin deri në fund. Përshëndes sot këtë pjesmarrje, transparencën, klimën dhe natyrën e qetë të votimit duke shpresuar që kjo të vijojë dhe me procesin e numërimit, shpresoj që kjo të zbatohet”. 

(d.b/BalkanWeb)



*Rama: Incidentet e bëjnë më të çmuar fitoren tonë*

http://www.balkanweb.com/foto/43021.jpg

TIRANË- Kryesocialisti Rama rreth orës 22:50 në një konferencë për shtyp menjëherë pas përfundimit të procesit të votimit, deklaroi se Partia Socialiste e ka të fituar kryeqytetin, ndërsa sipas tij, fitorja më e bukur do jetë ajo e gjithë Shqipërisë.

“Mirënjohje të gjithë atyre që na besuan dhe votuan nuk do zhgënjej asnjë. Edhe ata që s’na votuan për ne janë të barabartë dhe do t’ju shërbejmë për ti treguar se rruga jonë është e vetja rrugë. Fitorja jonë në Tiranë është e qartë, mbetet të shihet vetëm thellësia e rezultatit. E bukur do të jetë fitorja në të gjithë vendin”, tha Rama.

Kryetari i PS deklaroi se në cdo cep të vendit ka pasur kërcënime të qytetarëve, parregullsi e incidente, por sic tha ai, këto e bëjnë më të çmuar fitore. 
“Domosdoshmëri që puna e bërë deri tani nën një presion të shëmtuar të vazhdojë me ngulm me pasion të hekurt. Beteja vazhdon dhe është e qartë. Ne kemi detyrim në cdo cep të Shqipërisë të nxjerrim nga kutitë shprehjen e vullnetit të popullit sovran pa lejuar që rrugës ajo të cënohet apo deformohet. Presionet, kërcënimet, përpjeke të gjithanshme për të ushtruar të gjithë trysninë e pushtetit mbi shqiptarët që nuk ua kishin borxh oborrit të Saliut e Ilirit ishin prezente”, shtoi Rama.

Ai deklaroi se zgjedhjet ishin më të bukurat në ekran, por më të shëmtuarat në realitet, duke iu referuar parregullsive. Lideri i opozitës shtoi se “Media ka dëshmuar disa detaje anë e mbanë vendit, mjafton votimi i të burgosurve nëpër kryeqytet për të dhënë një pamje të faktit, se jo vetëm ishte një turp por edhe se kundërshtarët ishin të vetëdijshëm për humbjen dhe të papërgjegjshëm për të garantuar procesin si përgjegjësit e vetëm për garantimin e tij, këto nuk e cënojnë por e bëjnë më të çmuar fitoren tonë”, theksoi Rama.

Sipas Ramës “Ne jemi në këmbë në të gjithë Shqipërinë për të mbrojtur cdo votë, për ta numëruar ashtu sic qytetari e ka përcaktuar”.
(m.a/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Berisha: 8 Maji, një proces i qetë dhe dinjitoz zgjedhor*

“Përshëndes qytetarët për procesin e qetë zgjedhor dhe dinjitoz që realizuan në ditën e Evropës, si evropianë”.

Kështu ka pohuar kryeministri Berisha në një konferencë të posaçme për shtyp pas mbylljes së procesit zgjedhor të 8 Majit.

Nga ana tjetër, ai nuk harroi të përshëndeste publikisht as komisionerët, të cilët i cilësoi si persona që ditën të respektojnë ligjin në këtë ditë të rëndësishme për vendin.

“Por falënderoj edhe median, që rendi në të gjithë vendin, duke e bërë transparencën e procesit zgjedhor, më mirë se kurrë”, shtoi ndër të tjera kreu i qeverisë.

Më tej, ai u bëri thirrje edhe komisionerëve të plotësojnë dhe respektojnë me rigorozitet kërkesat e një procesi më të saktë të mundshëm.

“Jam këtu për të garantuar qytetarët shqiptarët se Partia Demokratike dhe Aleanca për Qytetarin është e vendosur të njohë dhe respektojë çdo votë dhe për rrjedhojë, të njohë edhe çdo rezultat të këtyre zgjedhjeve”, tha ai.

Duke e kërkuar një gjë të tillë edhe nga kundërshtari politik, për të hequr dorë njëherë e mirë nga praktikat e kontestimit të votës së qytetarëve.

Klan

----------


## Albo

*Rama: Zgjedhjet më të bukura në ekran, të shëmtuara në realitet*

Kryetari i Partisë Socialiste, në një deklaratë për shtyp, deklaroi se beteja do të vazhdojë dhe do të jetë e gjatë, ndërsa fitorja është e sigurtë, kjo për opozitën. Duke shprehur mirënjohje për të gjithë popullin të cilët kanë votuar dhe ata të cilët nuk kanë votuar, kreu i opozitës, shpreh mirënjohje duke thënë se të gjithë do të jenë të barabartë dhe të respektuar, sikundër do ti shërbejë me të njëjtën përkushtim.


Rama me nota ironike deklaroi se këto zgjedhje kanë qënë më të mirat në ekran, por ndërkohë, ishin zgjedhjet më të shëmtuara në realitetin e njërëzve të zakondshëm.


Për ti thënë “kurrë më presionit”, kryesocialisti nga selia rozë e vijoi më tej mendimin, duke shtuar se cdo votë do të numërohet, duke e bërë më të cmuar fitoren.


“Ne jemi në këmbë, 24 në 24 në të gjithë Shqipërinë, për të mbrojtur cdo votë, duke e numëruar sikurse e ka përcaktuar vullneti i cdokujt qytetari” tha më tej Rama.

ORA NEWS

----------


## Albo

*Si do numërohen votat në Tiranë*

Procesi i numërimit të fletëve të votimit për një njësi bashkiake në Tiranë do të fillojë vetëm në momentin kur në vendin e numërimit të votave të ketë ardhur edhe kutia e fundit e asaj KZAZ-je.Kodi Zgjedhor dhe manuali i grupit të numërimit të votave përcaktojnë një procedurë të detajuar për mënyrën se si numërohen fletët e votimit, cilat kuti të qendrave të votimit numërohen të parat dhe si veprohet në rastin e Tiranës, kur ka katër kuti votimi.

*Numërimi*
Grupet e numërimit përbëhen nga katër anëtarë. Komisioni i qendrës së votimit, pas përfundimit të procesit zgjedhor, i dërgon kutitë e votimit pranë vendit të numërimit të votave. Sipas pikës 2 të nenit 114, të Kodit Zgjedhor, “kutia/kutitë e votimit me fletët e votimit dhe kutia me materialet e votimit dorëzohen në vendin e numërimit të votave (VNV) sa më shpejt që të jetë e mundur, por jo më vonë se tri orë nga mbyllja e votimit në qendrën e votimit. Dërgimi i tyre bëhet me automjet, në të cilin ndodhen anëtarët dhe sekretari i KQV-së, si dhe një punonjës policie, i cili ka detyrë të garantojë shoqërimin dhe mosprekjen e kutisë/kutive të votimit me fletët e votimit dhe të kutisë së materialeve të votimit”. Pas dërgimit të kutive të qendrave të votimit, anëtarët e KZAZ-së verifikojnë nëse kanë mbërritur të gjitha kutitë dhe kur kjo konstatohet, merret vendim për nisjen e numërimit të votave. Kjo procedurë shënohet në librin e protokollit të mbledhjeve.


*Kutitë e para*
Në manualin e grupit të numërimit të votave përcaktohet mënyra se si nis procesi i numërimit të fletëve të votimit. Kutia e parë në secilën KZAZ numërohet ajo me numrin më të vogël rendor të qendrës së votimit. “Anëtarët e grupeve të numërimit, me radhë dhe vetëm sipas numrit rendor rritës të qendrave të votimit, marrin nga stiva e kutive të votimit kutitë e votimit me fletët e votimit dhe kutinë respektive me materialet e votimit të vetëm një qendre votimi dhe i vendosin pranë tryezës së grupit të numërimit përkatës”, thuhet në pikën 2 të nenit 116 të Kodit. Për të pasur një ide sa më të qartë për kutitë e para që do të numërohen, gazeta boton pesë kutitë e para të secilës KZAZ në Tiranë që do t’i nënshtrohen procesit të numërimit rreth orës 22:00 të mbrëmjes së sotme, kur të nisë edhe procesi i numërimit. Pas numërimit të të gjitha votave dhe heqjes mënjanë të atyre të pavlefshme, plotësohet procesverbali për secilën qendër votimi, i cili kalon në kohë sa më të shpejtë edhe në KQZ. Në të njëjtën kohë, Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve ka parashikuar edhe rendin e numërimit të votave në Tiranë, ku 11 zonat e qytetit kanë katër kuti votimi. Sipas këtij vendimi dhe Kodit Zgjedhor, fillimisht do të numërohen votat për kryetarin e Bashkisë së Tiranës dhe Këshillit Bashkiak të Tiranës. Vetëm pasi të përfundojë plotësimi i procesverbaleve për të gjitha qendrat e votimit të KZAZ-së, nis numërimi i votave për kryetarin e njësisë bashkiake dhe këshillin e njësisë bashkiake.


*3 orë*
Sipas Kodit Zgjedhor, kutitë nga të gjitha qendrat e votimit në Tiranë duhet të grumbullohen në vendin e numërimit të votave brenda tri orësh nga momenti kur është mbyllur procesi zgjedhor.

*11 vende*
Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve ka përcaktuar 11 vende në Tiranë ku do të numërohen votat për të
gjitha njësitë bashkiake. Numërimi do të fillojë nga qendra me numrin rendor më të vogël.
Kutitë e para që do të numërohen në Tiranë
Njësia 1:  1681 Kopshti Nr. 56, Rr. “Shemsi Haka”
1682 Kopshti Shkozë rruga “Ali Shefqeti”
1682/1 Kopshti Shkozë rruga “Ali Shefqeti”
1683 Sh. “Kushtrimi Lirisë” Rr. “Ali Demi”
1683/1 Sh. “Kushtrimi i Lirisë” Rr. “Ali Demi”
Numërimi në palestrën e shkollës “Kushtrimi i Lirisë”
Njësia 2:  1708 Kopshti Nr. 18
1708/1 Kopshti Nr. 18
1709 Shkolla “Mihal Grameno”
1709/1 Shkolla “Mihal Grameno”
1710 Shkolla e Baletit
Numërimi në palestrën e Korpusit Universitar
Njësia 3:  1749 Shkolla “Kongresi i Lushnjës”
1750 Shkolla “Kongresi i Lushnjës”
1751Shkolla “Nikel Dardani”
1752 Shkolla “Kongresi i Lushnjës”
1753 Shkolla “Kongresi i Lushnjës”
Numërimi në palestrën e shkollës 9-vjeçare “Hasan Prishtina”
Njësia 4: 1782 Rruga e Dibrës, Çerdhja Nr. 48
1783 Rruga e Dibrës, Kopshti Nr. 51
1784 Rruga e Dibrës, Kopshti Nr. 51
1784/1 Rruga e Dibrës, Kopshti Nr. 51
1785 Shkolla “Gjon Buzuku”
Numërimi në palestrën e shkollës “Bajram Curri”
Njësia 5:  1814 Kopshti Nr. 42, Rr. “Nikolla Tupe”        1814/1 Kopshti Nr. 42 Rr. “Nikolla Tupe”            1816 Kopshti Nr. 42 Rr. “Nikolla Tupe”
1817 Kopshti Nr. 31, Rr. “Pjetër Bogdani”
1818 Kopshti Nr. 31, Rr. “Pjetër Bogdani”
Numërimi në palestrën e shkollës “Vasil Shanto”
Njësia 6: 1856 Shkolla “Karl Gega”
1857 Shkolla “Myslim Keta”
1857/1 Shkolla “Myslim Keta”
1858 Shkolla “Myslim Keta”
1858/1 Shkolla “Myslym Keta”
Numërimi në palestrën e shkollës 9-vjeçare
“Myslym Keta”
Njësia 7: 1882 Lokali i Shaban Gjonit
1883 Fakulteti i Inxhinierisë së Ndërtimit
1885 Shkolla “Gustav Majer”
1885/1 Shkolla “Gustav Majer”
1886 Shkolla 9-vjeçare “Dhora Leka”
Numërimi në palestrën e shkollës “Gustav Majer”
Njësia 8: 1921 Poliklinika Qendrore
1922 Kopshti Nr.19
1923 Kopshti Nr.19
1924 Shkolla e Kuqe
1925 Shkolla “Partizani”
Numërimi në palestrën e Shkollës së Kuqe
Njësia 9:  1947 Shkolla “Sinan Tafaj”
1948 Shkolla “De Rada”
1949 Shkolla “De Rada”
1949/1 Shkolla “De Rada”
1950 Kopshti Nr. 36
Numërimi në sallën e mbledhjeve të Muzeut Kombëtar
Njësia 10: 1979 Shkolla “Dora Distria”
1980 Shkolla “Dora Distria”
1980/1 Shkolla “Dora Distria”
1981 Shkolla “Dora Distria”
1982 Shkolla “K. Kristoforidhi”
Numërimi në palestrën e shkollës “Avni Rustemi”
Njësia 11: 2000 Laprakë 61, Rr “P.Dardha”, çerdhja        2000/1 Laprakë 61, Rr “P.Dardha”, çerdhja
2001 Laprakë 61, shkolla “28 Nëntori”
2002 Laprakë 61, Ambulanca Q. Sh
2002/1 Laprakë 61, Ambulanca Q. Sh
Numërimi në palestrën e Ins. Inspektim Shpëtimit të Minierave


*LSI: PS do të prishë zgjedhjet në disa qendra në Tiranë*

Përfaqësuesi i LSI-së në KQZ, Ylli Manjani, tha dje se kjo forcë politike ka informacion se PS-ja po planifikon të prishë zgjedhjet në disa qendra votimi në Tiranë. Sipas Manjanit, bëhet fjalë për njësitë numër 3 dhe 6, të cilat drejtohen aktualisht nga përfaqësuesit e LSI-së. “Kemi informacion se PS po merr masa që ditën e zgjedhjeve, në disa njësi, në disa qendra votimi, të bllokojë procesin e votimit duke krijuar incidente. Nga të dhënat tona paraprake na rezulton se kjo gjë pritet të ndodhë në Njësinë Nr. 3, në qendrat e votimit 1762, 1762/1, 1751, 1756, 1766, 1766/1 dhe në Njësinë Nr. 6, në qendrat e votimit të shkollës “Mysine Kokalari”, në qendrat e votimit 1866, 1866/1, 1867, 1867/1, 1868, 1868/1, 1869, 1869/1, te Shkolla “Lasgush Poradeci”, e cila ka pesë qendra votimi, si dhe në shkollën “Kongresi i Manastirit” me dy qendra votimi, ku sipas të dhënave tona, pritet që PS të inskenojë incidente me lista paralele dhe provokim të hapur të militantëve”, u shpreh Manjani në mbledhjen e KQZ-së. Por, i menjëhershëm ishte reagimi i PS-së. Përfaqësuesi i kësaj partie, Eridian Saliani, tha se akuzat nuk janë të vërteta. Nga ana e tij, Saliani tha se në disa shkolla maturantëve u janë blerë kartat e identitetit nga PD për të votuar këtë forcë politike. “Manjani tregoi një ëndërr para jush këtu. U përmendën disa qendra në njësitë 3 dhe 6. Këto janë tërësisht të pavërteta. Ne kemi bërë thirrje që KQZ nuk duhet të lejojë që foltorja e këtij institucioni të përdoret për të krijuar situata që janë vetëm në mendjet e këqija të personave që nuk janë pjesë e PS-së. Edhe ne kemi dëgjuar që po blihen karta identiteti. Kemi dëgjuar që nxënësit janë nxjerrë në miting dje dhe të dielën janë thirrur nga drejtuesit e shkollave që me kartat që kanë marrë paraprakisht, të votojnë për PD-në”, tha Saliani.

*Fleta e votimit 4 sekonda para kamerës*

“Numëruesi i parë është i detyruar t’ua tregojë fletët e votimit anëtarëve të grupit të numërimit. Numëruesi i parë vendos një nga një fletët e votimit në kamerën regjistruese, jo më pak se katër sekonda, në mënyrë që të shikohet qartësisht në monitor shenja që tregon vullnetin e zgjedhësit”, thuhet në manual. Më pas, fleta e votimit, pasi konsiderohet që është e rregullt, dërgohet në fletët e tjera të atij kandidati ose subjekti.


*PS: Në Fushë-Krujë u ndryshua qendra e votimit*

PS denoncoi dje ndryshimin e një qendre votimi në Fushë-Krujë. Para pak ditësh ishte vendosur që votimet të kryheshin në një lokal në qendër të fshatit Arameres, por pas tërheqjes së materialeve zgjedhore, përfaqësuesit e kandidatit socialist kanë mësuar se votimi do të kryhet në një shtëpi private në qendër të këtij fshati. “Nuk vendoset qendra e votimit në mënyrë të njëanshme dhe pa dijeninë e përfaqësuesve të Komisionit të Zgjedhjeve, të cilët e kanë caktuar”, tha deputetja e PS-së, Rudina Seseri.

ADI SHKEMBI
Panorama

----------


## Llapi

*Shkodër, rrëfehet komisioneri PS: Më rrahën militantët PD*


Shkodër, rrëfehet komisioneri PS: Më rrahën militantët PDSHKODER- Një komisioner i Partisë Socialiste në qendrën e votimit numër 345 në Kuq të Shkodrës është goditur me shkelma dhe grushta nga 4 persona, vetëm pak minuta pasi ka dalë nga qendra e votimit, pak pasi ka nisur procesi i votimit. Në një prononcim për NEWS24 komisioneri i PS-së tha se kishin qenë militantë të PD-së të cilët e kishin goditur.

Tek qendra e votimit ngula këmbë për të zbatuar rregullat e ligjit. Në një moment kur dola jashtë më qëlluan 3- 4 vetë njëherësh me cfarë kishin në dorë. Më qëlluan me grushte dhe më bënë në këtë gjëndje që jam. - ka thënë komisioneri i Partisë Socialiste Bahri Meti. Votimi në njësinë numër 345 në Kuc të Shkodrës është
ndërprerë, për tu rinisur më vonë , ndërkohë që komisioneri i PS i plagosur është dërguar për mjekim në Spitalin e Shkodrës.
(s.g/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Vijon numërimi në Tiranë, kryeson Edi Rama*

UPDATE- Ne oret e para te dites se sotme, kandidati i “Aleances per te ardhmen” Edi Rama, kryeson ne Tirane ndaj rivalit te tij Lulzim Basha.
Te dhenat nga Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve bejne me dije se deri ne oren 10.45 jane numeruar 22 kuti nga 485 qe jane gjithsej ne Tirane. Nga numerimi i tyre rezulton se Rama kryeson me 6382 vota, nderkohe rivali demokrat Lulzim Basha ka marre 5439 vota.
Ne tre KZAZ, ato me numer 58, 59, 55 eshte nderprere procesi i numerimit. Shkak mesohet se eshte bere lodhja e komisionereve, te cilet pas nje konsensusi mes tyre kane rene dakord per te bere disa ore pushim.
Ne heret, kandidati i “Aleancës për të ardhmen” Edi Rama kryesonte me 5515  vota, ndërsa kandidati i “Aleances per qytetarin”, Lulzim Basha 4762 vota.

*Elbasan*
Kryeson Qazim Sejdini i PS me me 3485 vota kundrejt Durim Hushit te “Aleanca per Qytetarit” me 2420 vota.

*Korce*
Ne 8 kuti te numeruara, kryeson Niko Peleshi i PS me 1763 vota kundrejt Andrea Manos i PD me 1504 vota.

*Fier*
Kandidati i “Aleances per te ardhmen”  Baftjar Zeqaj kryeson me 3217 vota ndaj kandidatit demokrat, Ilir Bele me 2241

*Lushnje*
Ne bashkinë e Lushnjes kandidati i koalicionit “Aleanca për të ardhmen” Fatos Tushe kryeson me 1849 vota kundrejt kandidatit “Aleanca për qytetarin” Sanxhaku i cili ka marrë 1344 vota.

*Lezhe*
Në bashkinë e Lezhës kandidati i “Aleancës për qytetarin” Viktor Tushaj kryeson me 2333 vota kundrejt kandidatit të majtë Gjokë Jaku me 2023.

*Vlore*
Në Vlorë kryeson kandidati i “aleancës për të ardhmen” Shpëtim Gjika me 3230 vota kundrejt rivalit të tij Ardian Kollozi i cili ka marrë 2647.

*Numerimi nis me vonese*
Kur kanë kaluar më shumë se 6 orë nga mbyllja zyrtare e qendrave të votimit ka nisur numërimi i fleteve te votimit.
Në pjesën më të madhe të qendrave të numërimit në të gjithë Shqipërinë, nga të dhënat e para mësohet se në ka nisur procesi i numërimit.
Në një komunikim të fundt me mediat, kreu i KQZ-së. Arben Ristani tha se është drejt përfundimit procesi i grumbullimit, dhe se nga momenti në moment pritet të nisë numërimi edhe në Tiranë.
Procesi i grumbullimit të kutive të votimit pranë KZAZ-ve ka shkuar pa problem.

Panorama

----------


## ☆Angie☆

*TIRANE*- Nga 3.164.859 votuesite regjistruar në listat e zgjedhësve, vetëm 50.9 për qind e tyre, sipas të dhënave paraprake të Komisionit Qendror të Zgjedhjeve, iu drejtuan dje kutive të votimit për të zgjedhur drejtuesit e tyre vendorë për 4 vitet e ardhshme. Procesi zgjedhor ka hyrë tashmë në fazën e dytë më të rëndësishme, atë të numërimit të votave, i cili po ecen ngadalë.  Deri ne mesdite në Tiranë jane numeruar 30 kuti. 

*TIRANE*
Ora 13:02 -Në Tiranë Edi Rama i PS9275 vota, ndërsa Basha i PD7918 vota ndërsa Milloshi me 98 vota. Jane numeruar *30 kuti nga 485 kuti.* 
Në KZAZ nr 47 në shkollën “Hasan Prishtina” ka nisur numërimi në orën 12:00. Ndërkohë që në KZAZ nr 54 e instaluar në shkollën “Avni Rustemi” në njësinë nr 10 nuk kishte nisur numërimi as rreth orës 12. 30 minuta, për shkak të problemeve me dokumentacionin e komisionerëve. Pranë KZAZ, e cila ka në administrim 25 qendra votimi janë instaluar edhe vëzhgues të huaj.
Në bashkinë Kamëz janë numëruar 10 kuti nga 52. Suli i PS ka kryeson me 2169 kundrejt kandidatit PD i cili ka 2164 

KZAZ 53, e njësisë nr 9 ndërpritet numërimi rifillon ne 16:00. Komisionerët janë larguar për të bërë pushim. Do rifillojë në orën 16.00. Në katër prej tyre kryeson Rama në një Basha. Ndërpritet numërimi në 4 KZAZ të Tiranës. Në KZAZ numër 47 të njësisë numër 3, është bllokuar numërimi për shkak të mungesë së diplomës së një komisioneri. Ndërsa në KZAZ 55, 58 e 59 ndërprerja është bërë për shkak të lodhjes së komisierët. 

KZAZ 54 TIRANE S'KA NISUR NUMËRIMI
Ajo eshte instaluar në shkollën ‘Avni Rustemi’. Në këtë KZAZ janë 25 qendra votimi me 22.000 votues, pjesmarrja rreth 50 %. Problem ardhja me vonesë e kutive, listat e partive dorëzuar me vonesë. Trajnimi i komisionerëve nuk ka filluar . 

*RUBIK FITON PS*
Ora13:36- Përfundon numërimi në KZAZ numër 38 për Bashkinë e Rubikut. Fitues kandidati i PS Gjok Vukaj me 1419 vota kundrejt , kandidatit të PS Mark Ruci me 1087 vota. 

*BERAT, POLICANIN E FITON PS*
Ora 13: 22  Kryeson Fadil Nasufi i PS me 2633 kundrejt Ilir Devolli i PD- LSI me 2526. Janë numëruar 18 nga 74 kuti votimi. 
Në Kucovë kandidati i Aleances per te Ardhmen, Bardhyl Gjyzeli kryeson me 350 vota ndaj rivalit të tij.
Në Polican perfundon procesi i numerimit fiton Adriatik Zotkaj, i PS me 1446 vota.  Ne komunen Kutall fiton Shpetim Vrapi i PS me 4650 kundrejt Sules qe ka 4530 vota.

*VLORE*
Ora 13:30 Kryeson Shpetim Gjika i PS me 4717 vota, kundrejt Ardian Kollozit PD me 3784 vota. Jane numeruar 14 kuti nga 86.
Është bllokuar procesi i numërimit në KZAZ 63 që përfshin komunat e Vlorës, pasi janë konstatuar fletë tepër në kutitë e votimit, ndryshe nga sa ishte shkruar në procesverbal. Probleme janë hasur në komunën Qendër, ku bën pjesë dhe Narta ku dje Tv NEËS 24 filmoi një votuese teksa po tentonte të votonte me kartën e dikujt tjetër, por u ndalua nga komisionerët.

*GJIROKASTER* 
Ora 13. 30 Janë numëruar 9 kuti nga 27. Deri tani kryeson kandidati i PS me 1911 vota, kundrejt kandidatt PD me 1477

*ELBASAN*
Ora 13. 31 Kryeson Qazim Sejdini i PS me 5224 vota kundrejt Durim Hushit te “Aleanca per Qytetarit” me 3497 vota. U numeruan 19 nga 96

*KUKES*
Ora 13:10 Kryetari aktual Hasan Halili i PD-së ka marrë 3299 vota përballë kandidatit PS, Alfred Cenko i cili ka marrë 1949 vota. Janë numëruar 11 kuti votimi nga 18.

*FIER*
Ora 13.11 Kandidati i PD-së Ilir Bele ka 3167 vota ndersa Baftia Zeqaj i PS 44 62vota. Janë numëruar 24 nga 83 kuti. 

*LEZHË*
Ora 13:11 Kryeson Viktor Tusha i PD- LSI me 3263 ndersa Gjok Jaku i PS me 3170 vota. Jane numeruar 16 nga 24 kuti votimi. 


*KORCE*
Ora 10. 33 Kryeson Niko Peleshi i PS me 3213 vota kundrejt Andrea Mano i PD me 25 20 vota. Janë numëruar 12 kuti nga 62

*LUSHNJE*
Ora 13:24 Kryeson Fatos Tusha i PS me 1849 vota, kundrejt Albert Sanxhaku PD me 1344 vota. Numërohen 10 kuti nga 64 vota.

*GRAMSH* 
Ora 12. 45 Numërohen 6 kuti nga 11 kuti votimi. Deri tani 1859 vota janë për kandidatin e Aleancës për të Ardhmen, kundrejt kandidatit PD 1054 vota


*POGRADEC* 
Ora 12:35- Kryeson PS me 1428 vota, kundrejt koalicionit “Aleanca për Qytetarin” me 909 vota. Janë numëruar 5 nga 28 kuti gjithsej.

*KORCE*
Ora 10. 33 Kryeson Niko Peleshi i PS me 3213 vota kundrejt Andrea Mano i PD me 25 20 vota. Janë numëruar 12 kuti nga 62


*SHKODER NIS PROCESI I NUMERIMIT*
Ora 12:35 Në Shkodër ka nisur procesi i numerimit ne te gjitha KZAZ-te. Ne oren 10.20 u njoftua per nisjen e procesit te numerimit vetëm në 1 nga 3 KZAZ. Në KZAZ numër 42 që përfshin zonën e mbishkodrës dhe Vuat të Dejës nisi numerimi sot paradite.Në KZAZ numër 41 janë 80 kuti për tu numëruar.

*PERMET FITON PS* 
Ora 12. 35 Përfundoi procesi i numërimit duke nxjerrë fitues Gilberto Jaçen e PS-së me 2150 vota, kundrejt Kujtim Goxhës i LSI i koalicionit “Aleanca për Qytetarin”.

*HIMARE FITON GORO I PS 
*Ora 11. 30 Perfundon procesi i numerimit. Fiton kandidati i PS-se per kryetar bashkie Gjergji Goro me 30 vota me shume se kandidati i PBDNJ, Bollano. Sipas rezultatit PS ka marre 1574 vota, PBDNJ 1472 dhe PD 560 vota. Ndërkohë që në këshillin bashkiak PBDNJ ka fituar numrin më të madh të anëtarëve.  

*U SHPORR DERRI GREK BOLLANO!!!*

*
RRËSHEN*
Ora 08:30 Deri tani 2997 vota shkojnë për PS, ndërkohë që 2113 vota shkonë për PD. Janë numëruar 18 nga 20 kutitë


*DURRËS NUK KA NISUR PROCESI I NUMERIMIT PER KRYETAR BASHKIE*
Ora 10:00 – Në Durrës nu ka nisur procesi i votimit në 2 KZAZ, përkatësisht në KZAZ numër 9, ku komisionerët vendosen qe dje të nisin sot përcesin e numërimit të votave për shkak të problemeve që hasen me lidhjen e internetit. Nuk ka nisur numerimi i votave per kryetar bashkie pasi komisionerët nuk kanë paraqitur diplomën e tyre të noterizuar gjë që është në shkelje të kodit. Numerimi do nis ne 11.00 Funksion vetëm KZAZ numër 10e Shijakut, janë numëruar 5 kuti nga 20 të tilla. PD 1839 kundrejt PS 706.

_PS: Proçesi ka nisur para pak orësh, pas 12 orësh vonesë. Janë numëruar vetëm dy kuti. (angelina o2)_

*TEPELENË FITON PS*  
Ora: 09:41- Përfundon votimi.Termet Peci i PS fiton me 1741 vota, kundrejt ish kryetarit të bashkisë së Sevo Mici kandidat i PD 730 vota. Kandidati i LZHK Reshat Zika ka marrë 1217 vota. Aleanca për të Ardhmen merr 9 këshilltarë për këshillin bashkiak, Aleanca për Qytetarin 6 vende. 

*BILISHT, Ne MIRAS fiton PD* 
Ora 10. 12 Në komunën MIRAS të të rrethit të Devollit fiton Kryeart Fejzo, me 2561 vota dhe kandidati për "Aleancën për të Ardhmen", Arben Latka, ka 2015 vota. Ende nuk ka filluar numërimi i votave për bashkinë e Bilishtit.

*RRESHEN FITON PS* 
Ora 09. 39 Në Bashkinë Rrëshen fiton kandidat i PS-së Ndue Kola, 798 vota më shumë se Gjon Deda. Numërimi përfundoi në 09.00 

*PEQIN FITON PD* 
Ora 09 35 Përfundon procesi i numërimit. Ilir Rrushi i PD rizgjidhet kryebashkiak. Fiton 1755 vota, ndaj Naim Teqes i PS 905 vota. Rezultati ne KZAZ nr 16

*DELVINE FITON PD* 
Ora 08: 45 Bashkinë e Delvinës ka përfundu votimi. Fitues është Dhurim Alimani i PD, me 2114 vota. Kandidati PS, Dashamir Hado ka marre 1114 vota

*ERSEKE FITON PS* 
Ora 09:00 Fiton kandidati i Aleancës për të Ardhen. Fiton Alim Laho 1546 vota me 500 vota më shumë se kandidati i "Aleancës për Qytetarin" i cili ka marre 1232 vota.

*PUKE FITON PD* 
Ora 08: 30 Në Bashkinë e Pukës ka përfunduar procesi i numërimit të votave. Fitues është shpallur koalicioni “Aleanca për Qytetarin” me kandidatin e saj , Beqir Arifi. 955 vota. Pas saj vjen koalicioni “Aleanca për të Ardhmen” me kandidatin Enver Sulejmani me 902 vota, e ndjekur nga Partia Cështja Shqiptare me kandidati Astrit Hushi me 704 vota.

_NISI NUMERIMI_
Kutia e parë e numëruar në të gjithë vendin, ka qenë ajo për garën e Bashkisë së Lushnjës. Rezultati i saj është bërë publik rreth orës 01:20 të mëngjesit të sotëm. Nga numërimi i votave të kësaj kutie kanë rezultuar 145 në favor të kandidatit të koalicionit "Aleanca për të Ardhmen", Fatos Tusha dhe 131 vota në favor të kundërshtarit të tij, Albert Sanxhaku të koalicionit "Aleanca për Qytetarin". Në orën 01:26 është bërë publik edhe rezultati i kutisë së parë të numëruar për Bashkinë e Elbasanit, nga ku kanë rezultuar 191 vota për kandidatin e së majtës, Qazim Sejdini dhe 131 vota për kandidatin e së djathtës, Durim Hushi. Në orën 01:38 është raportuar dhe rezultati i numërimit të kutisë së parë për Bashkinë e Fierit, ku gjithashtu është konstatuar avantazhi paraprak i kandidatit të koalicionit "Aleanca për të Ardhmen". Konkretisht, 150 vota kanë rezultuar në favor të Baftjar Zeqos dhe 140 për kandidatin e koalicionit të djathtë, Ilir Bele. 

Deri në orën 01:48, nga punonjësit e policisë janë shoqëruar dhe dorëzuar në të 66 vendet e numërimit të votave 4.881 kuti votimi. Ndërkohë që u bë e ditur se shumë shpejt do të dorëzoheshin dhe 10 kutitë e fundit. "Policia garanton opinionin publik se po vazhdon me përkushtim ndjekjen e procesit zgjedhor dhe do vijojë kështu deri në mbylljen e tij", - u shpreh zëdhënësja e Policisë së Shtetit, Klejda Plangarica.

_VOTiMI NE TIRANE_
Në Tiranë procesi i numërimit ka nisur në ora 04:20. Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve bëri të ditur se për Bashkinë e kryeqytetit, numërimi do të fillojë nga kutitë ku janë hedhur votat për kryetarin e ardhshëm. Fillimisht ka nisur të numërohet KZAZ nr. 55 që përkon me zonën e Laprakës. Procesi ka filluar me ritme të ngadalta. Deri në orën 05. 40 minuta jane numëruar 7  kuti votimi me 2850 vota nga të cilat,kandidati PS, Edi Rama ka 1482 vota ndersa kandidati PD Lulzim Basha ka 1368.
Tensionet e para në vendet e numërimit të votave janë regjistruar rreth orës 01:15, në KZAZ-në e Vlorës, ku përfaqësues të Lëvizjes Socialiste për Integrim në këtë qytet janë përplasur me ata të Partisë Socialiste. Incidenti ka nisur kur Ndriçim Selami, një ndër krerët e LSI-së për Vlorën, ka tentuar të futet brenda platformës së numërimit, por është penguar nga përfaqësues të Partisë Socialiste. Është dashur ndërhyrja e forcave të shumta të policisë për të qetësuar situatën. 

NUMERIMI GJATE NATES 

_VAZHDON NUMËRIMI_
ORA 05:40- Procesi i numërimit të votave në kryeqytet duket se po ecën ngadalë. Deri në këto momente është numëruar vetëm një kuti votimi me 450 vota, nga të cilat PD ka 240 vota ose 53.8% dhe PS 210 vota ose 46.2%.

Mund të themi se ka nisur numërimi edhe në Korcë, ku janë numëruar gjithsej 3 kuti me 954 vota. PD ka marrë 441 vota ose 46,2%, ndërsa PS ka marrë 513 vota ose 46,2%.
*
TEPELENË, NUMËROHEN 6 NGA 7 QENDRAT E VOTIMIT, KRYESON PS*
ORA 05:00- Duket se gjithcka po shkon drejt përfundimit në Tepelenë, ku deri në orët e para të mëngjesit të sotëm janë numëruar 6 nga 7 qendrat e votimit që janë gjithsej. Kështu kryeson bindshëm me 1590 vota kandidati i PS, I ndjekur nga ai I LZHK me 817 vota dhe më pas renditet kandidati i PD me 372 vota.

Ndërkohë që edhe në Lezhë vazhdon numërimi i votave. Janë numëruar deri në këto momente 7 kuti me në total 2674 vota. PD ka rreth 1481 vota, ndërsa PS 1193.
Në Fier janë numëruar 2282 vota në 8 kuti. PS ka 1337 vota ose PS 51,5% ndërsa PD 945 vota ose 41,4%.

*VIJON PROCESI I NUMËRIMIT*
ORA 04:45- Në Elbasan deri në këto momente janë numëruar 3580 vota në 7 kuti, ku PD ka marrë 1530 vota dhe PS ka 2050 vota.
Në Tiranë janë numëruar gjithsej 100 vota, prej të cilave PD 64 vota, PS 36 vota.
Edhe në Peqin kandidati i PD kryeson me 1250.
Një tjetër rezultat vjen nga Himara, ku janë numëruar 4 kuti gjithsej me 577 vota. Kështu PS ka marrë 248 vota ose 42,98%, PD 195 vota ose 33, 80%, MEGA 4 vota ose 0.69% dhe PBDNJ 130 vota ose 22,53% vota për Bollanon.

NIS NUMËRIMI NË TIRANË
ORA 04:20- Edhe në kryeqytet numërimi ka nisur në orët e para të mëngjesit. Fillimisht ka nisur të numërohet KZAZ nr. 55 që përkon me zonën e Laprakës.

_NUMËROHET KUTIA E PARË NË HIMARË, KRYESON PS
_ORA 04:08- Kutia e parë në Himarë është numëruar në orët e para të mëngjesit të sotëm. Nga 119 vota të numëruara deri në këto momente PS ka marrë 68 vota prej tyre, PBDNJ 24 vota, MEGA 2 vota, dhe PD 25 vota.

Deri në këtë orë janë numëruar 1237 vota në 5 kuti edhe në Berat, ku 622 vota shkojnë për PD dhe 615 vota të tjera për PS.

*VIJON NUMERIMI VOTAVE, JA REZULATET E PARA NË DISA QARQE* 
ORA 03:40- Vezhguesit e TvNews24 kane sjelle rezultatet e para te numerimti te votave ne disa qarqe ne vend. 
Në Elbasan janë numëruar në total 3022 vota ku PS rezulton me 1711 vota ndersa PD 1311 vota. 
Në Fier numërohen në total 2012 vota ku PD ka 829 vota kurse PS 1183 vota. 
Në Vlorë numërohen 3288 vota ku PS ka 1799 vota kurse PD 1489 vota. 
Në Berat numërohen në total 947 vota ku PD ka 490 vota ndërsa PS 457 vota. 
Ne Lezhe numërohen 2245 vota ne 6 kuti, ku PD ka marre 1190 vota dhe PS 1055 vota. 


_BLLOKOHET NUMËRIMI PËR BASHKINË E KORCËS_
ORA 03:20- Korespondentja e Korcës, Enkelejda Skënderasi raporton se në KZAZ nr.28 që i përket edhe Bashkia e Korcës është bllokuar procesi i numërimit të votave pas një incidenti. 

Një militanti i PD ka goditur me shuplaka nënkryetarin e bashkisë Sotiraq Pilo. Ka mjaftuar ky incident që të largohen vëzhguesit dhe të kërkohet pajisja e tyre me autorizim. Në këto momente vijon të jetë i bllokuar numërimi, shton Skëndersasi.

NUK KA FILLUAR ENDE NUMËRIMI PËR HIMARËN
ORA 03:10- “Situata në dukje e qetë. Prezenca e shtetasve grekë me stuatus të pavcaktuar, ata kanë ndikuar së tepërmi tek votuesit. Janë përfaqësues të organizatës Panepiriote që drejtohet nga Nikolas Gejxh. Vetëm ndonjë mrekulli mund të shkaktojë humbjen e Bollanos në Himarë”,- raporton gazetari i NEWS24 Artan Hoxha. 

“Ka pasur vetëm një incident në mbylljen e procesit të votimit. Pikërisht në momentin e mbylljes së votimit, mbështetësit e Bollanos kanë penguar komisionerin e PD të hypte në makinat e vëzhguesve që transportonin kutitë,por kjo situatë u zgjidh. Kutitë e votimit të Himarës kanë arritur në Vlorë por nuk ka filluar ende numërimi”, u shpreh Hoxha.

*KQZ: JA REZULTATET E PARA*
ORA 03:00- Sipas rezultateve të Para nga Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve rezulton se është numëruar një kuti votimi në Delvinë, nga e cila 99 vota shkojnë për kandidatin e PS dhe 171 vota për atë të PD. Po sipas KQZ, janë numëruar 5 kuti edhe në Kucovë, ku PS ka marrë rreth 1064 vota, PD 935 vota.

*VIJON NUMERIMI VOTAVE, JA REZULATET E PARA NË DISA QARQE* 
ORA 02:50- Vezhguesit e TvNews24 kane sjelle rezultatet e para te numerimti te votave ne disa qarqe ne vend.
Në Elbasan janë numëruar në total 2474 vota ku PS rezulton me 594 1375 ndersa PD 1099 vota. 
Në Fier numërohen në total 1182 fletë votimi ku PD ka 469 vota kurse PS 713 vota. 
Në Vlorë numërohen 660 vota ku PS ka 380 vota kurse PD 280 vota. 
Në Berat numëorhen në total 414 vota ku PD ka 200 vota ndërsa PS 214 vota. 
Ne Lezhe numërohen 2245 vota ne 6 kuti, ku  PD ka marre 1190 vota dhe PS 1055 vota.

VIJON NUMERIMI VOTAVE
ORA 02:30- Deri në këto momente në Bashkinë e Elbasanit janë numëruar rreth 4 kuti me 2392 vota. Për PS shkojnë 1366 vota ose 57.11%, ndërsa për PD 1026 vota ose 42.89% 
Tre kuti rezultojnë të jenë numëruar edhe në Fier. PS me  60.03%, ndërsa PD  39.06%.
Edhe në Vlorë është numëruar kutia e parë e votimit. Shpëtim Gjika i PS ka rreth 54.00%, ndërsa Ardian Kollozi i PD ka 46.00% të votave.Dy kuti jane numëruar edhë në Bashkinë e Beratit. Decolli i PD kryeson me 48.31% ndërsa Nasufi i PS 51.69%.

VIJON NUMERIMI VOTAVE, JA REZULATET E PARA NË DISA QARQE
ORA 02:25- Në Elbasan janë numëruar në total 1128 vota ku PS rezulton me 594 vota ndersa PD 534 vota.
Në Fier numërohen në total 807 fletë votimi ku PD ka 286 vota kurse PS 521 vota.
Në Vlorë numërohen 100 vota ku PS ka 54 vota kurse PD 46 vota.
Në Berat numëorhen në total 414 vota ku PD ka 200 vota ndërsa PS 214 vota. 

*POLICIA E SHTETIT: 10 KUTITË E FUNDIT PO DËRGOHEN PËR NUMËRIM* 
ORA 01:30- Policia e Shtetit konfirmon se ka dorëzuar në qëndrat e votimit 4 881 kuti votimi ndërsa po punon për dorëzimin e 10 kutive të fundit. 
Policia e Shtetit konfirmon se nuk është evidentuar asnjë problem gjatë transportimit të kutive në qëndrat e votimit. "Policia e Shtetit tashmë është në përfundim të procesit të dorëzimit të të gjithë kutive të votimit me materialet zgjedhore. 
Deri në këto momente nga punonjësit e policisë janë shoqëruar dhe dorëzuar në Vendet e Numërimit të Votave 4881 kuti votimi dhe janë në proces dorëzimi dhe 10 kuti me materiale zgjedhore, përkatësisht: - në Qarkun e Elbasanit 4, - në Shkodër 2, - në Berat 1, - në Vlorë 2 - dhe në Tiranë 1 kuti votimi. Gjatë gjithë procesit të shoqërimit të kutive të votimit nuk është evidentuar asnjë incident dhe dorëzimi i tyre nga punonjësit e policisë është bërë konform akteve ligjore duke marrë dhe procesverbalet përkatëse", beri te ditur zedhenesja per shtyp e Policise se Shtetit, Klejda Plangarica. 

NUMËROHEN KUTITË E PARA
ORA 01:25- Numërohet kutia e parë e votimt në qytetet Elbasan e Lushnje. Kandidati i Aleancës për të Ardhmen Qazim Sejdini ka marrë 191 vota, ndërsa rivali i tij Durim Hushi i Aleancës për Qytetarin ka rreth 186 vota.

Në Lushnje, Fatos Tushe i Aleancës për të ardhmen ka 191 vota dhe Albert Sanxhaku i Aleancës për Qytetarin ka 186 vota. Ndërkohë janë numëruar rreth 105 vota në Berat.E përkthyer kjo në përqindje, për Qazm Sejdinin 50.66% ndërsa për Durim Hushin 49,3%.

Rezultatet e para edhe në Fier. Në kutinë e parë të numëruar rreth 350 vota shkojnë për Baftjar Zeqon e Aleancës për të Ardhmen dhe 160 për rivalin e tij Ilir Bele. Në përqindje, Zeqo 68,63% dhe Bele 31,37%.

PRITET TË NISË VOTIMI NË DISA QYTETE TË TJERA
ORA 00:56- Pritet të nisë numërimi edhe në disa KZAZ në qytete si: Tiranë, Korcë, Lezhë, Fier, Gjirokastër, Përmet, Pukë, Vlorë. Raportohet se procesi i numërimit mund të fillojë në të gjitha KZAZ në cdo qytet rreth orës 02:00.

NIS PROCESI I NUMËRIMIT NË KUCOVË
ORA 00:37- Në KZAZ nr. 3 Bashkia Kucovë ku procesi u zhvillua edhe më shpejt ka filluar tashmë numërimi. Ndërkohë që në Berat, Corovodë dhe Ura Vajgurore ende nuk ka përfunduar procesi i dorëzimit të të gjitha kutive të qendrave të votimit, njofton korespondentja e NEËS24 Eneida Petova.

DURRËS; SHTYHET PËR NESËR NUMËRIMI NË KZAZ NR.9
ORA 00:35- Materialet zgjedhore janë dorëzuar në dy nga 3 KZAZ. Janë dorëzuar në KZAZ 9, e cila përmbledh disa komuna e bashki. Këtu është vendosur që numërimi të bëhet nesër, sepse nuk funksionin transmetuesi i të dhënave të KQZ, sic raporton korrespondenti Arben Hasanaj.

NIS PROCESI I NUMËRIMIT PËR BASHKINË ELBASAN
ORA 00:30- Në bashkinë e Elbasanit në KZAZ. 12 ka përfunduar procesi i mbledhjes së kutive dhe kryetari Shkëlqim Duka ka shpallur fillimin e numërimit të votave për Bashkinë e Elbasanit, raporton korrespondenti Fatmir Popja.

NË KZAZ NR. 9 VIJON GRUMBULLIMI I KUTIVE
ORA 23:50- Në KZAZ nr 9 pritet edhe dorëzimi i kutive të dy qendrave të votimit që të fillojë procesi i numërimit. Sipas Gazetarit të NEWS24 Spartak Koka, i gjithë procesi i grumbullimit në këtë KZAZ ka qënë i rregullt dhe pas mesnate pritet të nisë edhe procesi i numërimit të votave.

POLICIA DORËZON NË QËNDRAT E NUMËRIMIT 3 797 KUTI VOTIMI 
ORA 23:00- Policia e Shtetit është duke ndjekur në vazhdimësi procesin zgjedhor. Policia e Shtetit garanton se cdo veprim i forcave policore gjatë shoqërimit të kutive të votimit do të realizohet bazuar në kërkesat e Komisioneve të Qendrave të Votimit dhe të Komisioneve Zonale të Administrimit Zgjedhor në përputhje të plotë me dispozitat e legjislacionit zgjedhor. 

Deri në orën 23:00 nga punonjësit e policisë kanë shoqëruar dhe dorëzuar në Vendet e Numërimit të Votave 3797 kuti votimi

POLICIA: DERI NË 21:30 U SHOQËRUAN 2 765 KUTI VOTIMI 
ORA 22:00- Policia e Shtetit garantoi sot se po ndjek me përpikmëri cdo hap të procesit zgjedhor vendor. Zëdhënësja e policisë kosntatoi se deri në orën 21:30 minuta nuk është shënuar asnjë incident i rëndë, por vetëm në 12 raste është kërkuar ndërhyrja e policisë dhe pasi është zgjidhur situata, policia është larguar nga qëndra e votimit. 
Policia e Shtetit garantoi gjithashtu se po vijon normalisht dhe shoqërimin e kutive të votimit nga qëndrat e votimit drejt atyre të numërimit. 
Deri në orën 21:30 minuta policia tha zëdhënësja ka shoqëruar drejt qëndrave të numërimit 2 765 kuti votimi. Përkatësisht në qytetet Tiranë, 106 kuti, Gjirokastër, 280, Vlorë 206 kuti, Fier 140, Berat 287, Durrës 248, Elbasan 438, Korcë 238 kuti, Kukës 75, Lezhe 113 dhe në Shkodër 205 kuti votimi. 

Po ashtu nga policia e shtetit garanton se janë marrë masa për ruajtjen e kutive të votmit. “Policia garanton opinionin publik se po vazhdon me përkushtim ndjekjen e procesin zgjedhor dhe do vijojë kështu deri në mbylljen e tij”, u shpreh zëdhënësja Klejda Plangarica. 


MBYLLET VOTIMI NË QYTETET KRYESORE TË VENDIT
ORA 21:00- Sipas të dhënave që vijnë nga KZAZ në rrethe janë mbyllur votimet në qytete si Korca, Kolonja, Hasi, Tropoja, Kukësi, Fieri, Shkodër, Elbasan, Peqin, Durrës, ndërsa në Vlorë votohet ende në një qëndër votimi. Votimi është mbyllur edhe në disa qendra votimi në Tiranë.
Ndërkohe që KZAZ-të kanë nisur tashmë procesin e grumbullimit të kutive të votimit dhe materialeve zgjedhore. 

KQZ: 50,9% PJESËMARRJA NË RANG VENDI DERI NË 19:00
ORA 20:30- KQZ ka bërë me dije përqindjen e votimeve në rang vendi deri në orën 19:00. Sipas të dhënave të saj, kjo është pjesëmarrja: Burrel 57,5%, Bulqizë 61,1%, Durrës, 31%, Krujë 66,3%, Elbasan 50%, Gramsh 53,4%, Peqin 59,1%, Librazhd 58,3%, Fier 38,1%, Lushnje 46,3%, Ballsh 44,2, Gjirokastër 51%, Tepelenë 46,1%, Përmet 38,9%, Korcë 44,7%, Ersekë 51,7%, Pogradec 50,8, Bilisht 60,6%, Kukës 65,6%, Krumë 77%, Bajram Curr 58.3%, Lezhë 39.3%, Rrëshen 51,5%, Lac 44%, Shkodër 38%, Pukë 77,9%, Koplik 60%, Tiranë 47,3%, Kamëz 28,6%, Kavajë 38,5, Vlorë 42,2%, Sarandë 38,4%, Delvinë 45,6%. Në rang vendi pjesëmarrja e përgjithshme është 50,9%.


(s.g/e.m/d.b/m.a/BalkanWeb)

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Situata deri tani në qarqet kryesore të vendit:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

*HIMARË-* Vasil Bollano nuk do të jetë më kryebashkiak i Himarës. Në përfundim të numërimit të 15 kutive është konstatuar zyrtarisht fitorja e kandidatit të Partisë Socialiste Gjergji Goro. Ky i fundit mori një numër prej 1574 votash. Kandidati i Partisë Bashkimi për të Drejtat e Njeriut Vasil Bollano mori 1472 ndërsa kandidati i Partisë Demokratike mori 560 vota. Sakaq, Partia Bashkimi për të Drejtat e Njeriut ka marrë shumicën në këshillin bashkiak çka lë të kuptohet se as vet PBDNJ nuk e ka votuar kandidatin e saj Vasil Bollano.

_LajmiFundit_

----------


## IlirG

Rezultatet nga numerimi i fletevotimeve deri me tani:

www4.rezultate2011.com

----------


## Albo

*Mbyllet numërimi në shumë bashki, ja fituesit*

Shpëtim Gjika , kandidat  i PS-së është rikonfirmuar për herë të tretë në krye të bashkisë Vlorë.

Ka përfunduar numërimi  i 86 kutive të kësaj bashkie, ku Gjika është shpallur fitues me 24086 vota, kundrejt kanditadit Ardian Kollozi me 18055 vota.

Partia Socialiste ka fituar bashkinë e Kavajës, e njohur si një ndër zonat bastione të Partisë Demokratike.

Mbyllja e numerimit ne kete zone ka nxjerre ne krye kandidatin e Partisë Socialiste, Elvis Roshi me 6008 vota, kundrejt kandidatit të Partisë Demokratike, Refik Rrugia, i cili ka marrë 5128 vota.

Bashkia e Pogradecit i ka mbetur gjithashtu PS-se, ku mbyllja e numerimit ka rikonfirmuar ne krye te bashkise kandidatin e “Aleancës për të ardhmen” Artan Shkëmbi. Ai ka marre 7580 vota, nderkohe qe rivali i tij ne kete gare vendore, Topçiu ka marrë 5837 vota.

Socialistet kane marre edhe Bashkinë e Konispolit, ku fituese është shpallur kandidatja e Partisë Socialiste, Mimoza Arapi nga “Aleanca për të Ardhmen”. Ajo ka marrë 1570 vota, ndërsa kandidati Partisë Demokratike, Petrit Mullaj ka marrë 1300 vota.

PD-ja ka fituar bashkinë e Librazhdit. Kandidati i “Aleances per qytetarin” Shefki Çota ka fituar me 2311 vota.

*Fitoret deri tani*

Aleanca për të ardhmen, sipas të dhënave të KQZ-së ka fituar në këto bashki; Ballsh, Gjirokastër, Tepelenë, Memaliaj, Përmet, Ura Vajgurore, Krume, Rubik, Ersekë, Himarë, Sarandë, Burrel, Kavaje

Ndërkohë, Aleanca për qytetarin; Lezhe, Bilisht, Kukes, Bajram Curri, Peshkopi, Fushe Arrez, Puke, Leskovik, Delvine, Bulqize, Librazhd

Panorama

----------


## Albo

*Përfundon numërimi në 42 Bashki, 26 i fiton PS, PD merr 16*

TIRANË- Ka përfunduar procesi i numërimit të votave në 42 Bashki. Ato janë: Gjirokastër, Himarë, Gramsh, Përmet, Delvinë, Tepelenë, Memaliaj, Ballsh, Burrel, Maliq, Peshkopi,Sarandë, Rubik, Rrogozhinë, Sarandë, Ersekë, Pukë, Lezhe, Kukes, Bilisht, Leskovik. Prej këtyre 26 bashki janë fituar nga Aleanca për të Ardhmen, ndërsa 16 nga Aleanca për Qytetarin.

*Vlorë fiton PS*
Ka përfunduar procesi i numërimit të votave edhe në Bashkinë e Vlorës, ku ashtu sic ishte parë edhe nga numërimet gjatë këtyre ditëve kandidati i PS-së Shpëtim Gjika ka fituar këto zgjedhje me 24086 vota, kundrejt rivalit të PD Kollozi që mori 18025 vota. Ne total jane numeruar 86 kuti ne Vlore.

*Shëngjin fiton PS*
Ka përfunduar procesi i numërimit edhe në Bashkinë e Shëngjinit ku fitues është shpallur kandidati i PS Salvador Kaçaj. Ai ka fituar në total 2330 vota, kundrejt kandidatit të PD me 1847 vota. Në Shëngjin janë numëruar në total 9 kuti.

*Lac fiton PS*
Në Bashkinë e Lacit ka përfunduar procesi i numërimit të votave dhe është shpallur fitues kandidati i PS Artur Bardhi.

*Librazhd fiton PD*
Ka fituar edhe në Librazhd kandidati i PD-së Shefki Cota.

*Krujë fiton PD*
Kandidati i PD-së në Krujë ka fituar me 97 vota më shumë se kandidati i PS.

*Berat fiton PS*
Përfundon numërimi në Bashkinë e Beratit. Ka fituar kandidati i Aleancës për të Ardhmen Fadil Nasufi me 10148 vota kundrejt PD me 9177.

*Kamëz fiton PD*
Ka përfunduar rreth orës 17:20 numërimi për bashkinë e Kamzës, një garë e fortë mes kandidatëve PS-PD Suli e Mziu. Fitues është shpallur kandidati i PD-së Mziu i cili ka marrë 15952 vota në krahasim me 13099 të kandidatit të majtë. Gjithsej janë numëruar 51 kuti.

*Klos, fiton PD*
Përfundon numërimi ne bashkine Klos. Fiton kandidati PD me 2658 vota kundrejt kandidatit PS 1948

*Kavajë fiton PS*
Në Kavajë ka përfunduar të martën në mëngjes procesi i numërimit nga ku është shënuar fitorja e kandidatit të PS, Elvis Rroshi.

*Corovodë fiton LSI*
Në Corovodë është mbylur procesi I numërimit ku kandidati I LSI I Aleanca për Qytetarin, Nesim Spahiu ka marrë 1 710 vota kurse kandidati i PS 1 200 vota.

*Fushë Krujë fiton PS*
Edhe në Fushë Krujë është mbyllur procesi i numërimti të votave ku është shënuar fitorja e kandidatit të PS

*Konispol fiton PS*
Votimi është mbyllur dhe në Konispol ku PS ka shënuar fitoren me 1570 vota kundrejt PD me 1300 vota.

*Pogradec fiton PS*
Është mbyllur votimi dhe në Pogradec ku Artan Shkëmbi I PS shënon fitoren me 7580 vota kurse kundërshtari i LSI, Luan Topciu 5 837 vota.

*Cërrik fiton PD*
Ka përfunduar procesi i votimt në Bashkinë e Cërrikut, ku fitues është shpallur kandidati i PD Servet Duzha me 2328, kundrejt 1928 votave që ka marrë kandidati i PS

*Kucovë fiton PS*
Bardhyl Gjyzeli kandidati i PS ka fituar në Kucovë me 4575 vota kundrejt kandidatit të PD Selfo Kapllani me 4121 vota.

PS fiton edhe Bashkinë e Policianit si dhe Urën Vajgurore. Fitore edhe në Divjakë.

*Krumë fiton PS*
Përfundon procesi i numërimit edhe në Bashkinë e Krumës, ku "Aleanca për të Ardhmen" ka fituar me 1992 vota kundrejt 1484 vota të "Aleancës për Qytetarin'

*Bajram Curri fiton PD*
Ka përfunduar numërimi i të gjitha kutive të votimit edhe në Bashkinë e Bajram Currit ku ka fituar "Aleanca për Qytetarin" me 2110 vota, kundrejt 1242 votave të kandidatit të majtë.

*Leskovik fiton PD*
Në KZAZ nr.31, Ersekë, grupet e numërimit përfunduan numërimin e votave për Bashkinë e Leskovikut. Kandidati për kryetar bashkie të grupimit politik "Aleanca për Qytetarin", Fatmir Guda, ka marrë1592 vota dhe për kandidatin për kryetar bashkie të grupimit politik "Aleanca për të Ardhmen", Sergei Peshtani, kanë votuar 1237 votues.

*Bilisht fiton PD*
Në KZAZ nr.33, bashkia Bilisht, grupet e numërimit përfunduan numërimin e votave për bashkinë e Bilishtit.
Sipas kryetarit të kësaj KZAZ-je, Valter Hoxha, për kandidatin për kryetar bashkie të grupimit politik "Aleanca për Qytetarin", Valter Miza, kanë votuar 2638 zgjedhës dhe për kandidatin për kryetar bashkie të grupimit politik "Aleanca për të Ardhmen", Haki Ajçe, kanë votuar 1971 votues. Kandidati i "Aleancës për Qytetarin", Valter Miza, fiton mandatin e dytë me 667 vota më tepër se kandidati i "Aleancës për të Ardhmen", Haki Ajçe.

*Kukës fiton PD*
Rreth orës 20:00 ka përfunduar procesi i numërimit të votave edhe në Bashkinë e Kukësit, ku fitues është shpallur kandidati i PD Halili me 6147 vota. Ndërsa kandidati i PS Cengu ka marrë 3441 vota.

*Lezhë fiton PD*
Bashkia e fundit ku ka përfunduar procesi i votimit është Lezha. Nga 24 kuti votimi që kanë qenë në total, kandidati i PD Viktor Tusha ka fituar 4933 vota, duke u shpallur edhe fitues kundrejt rivalit të tij nga PS Gjok Jaku që ka marrë 4631 vota.

*Gramsh fiton PS*
Sekretari i KZAZ-në Nr.15 në Bashkinë e Gramshit Gëzim Toçila deklaron se janë numëruar plotësisht 11 kutitë e votimit me 5384 fletë votimi të vlefshme, nga të cilat rezulton se ka fituar kandidati Dritan Bici i koalicionit "Aleanca për të ardhmen" me 3274 vota. Ndërsa Kastriot Zere, i koalicionit "Aleanca për qytetarin" ka marrë 1926. 184 vota kanë shkuar për Astrit Kosturin, kandidat i pavarur.

*Gjirokastër fiton PS*
Edhe në Bashkinë e Gjirokastrës është shpallur fitues kandidati i “Aleancës për të Ardhmen”, Flamur Bime,pas përfundimit te procesit te numërimit të votave në KZAZ-në nr 24 . Sipas sekretar i KZAZ, nr 24 Belul Hila, Bime ka fituar 6479 vota ndërsa kandidati i “Aleancës për Qytetarin”, Genc Sinojmeri ka fituar 4927 vota.

*Himarë fiton PS*
Edhe në bashkinë e Himarës ka përfunduar procesi i numërimit të votave, ku rezulton fitues kandidati i koalicionit "Aleanca për të ardhmen", Gjergji Goro. Sipas kryetarit të KZAZ-së nr.63, Xhevahir Çeloaliaj, kandidati socialist ka fituar me një diference prej 95 votash më shumë se rivali i tij më i afërt, Vasil Bollano, kryetar aktual i Bashkisë së Himarës, i rikandiduar nga PBDNJ. Çeloaliaj bëri të ditur se është duke u kryer formalizimi i materialit zgjedhor, i cili pritet te mbyllet brenda një kohe relativisht të shkurtër.

*Përmet fiton PS*
Ka përfunduar procesi i numërimit të votave në bashkinë e Përmetit, që përfshihet në KZAZ-në nr. 27. Kryetari i kësaj KZAZ-je, Zenel Jaçe, tha se kandidati i koalicionit "Aleanca për të ardhmen", për bashkinë e Përmetit, Gilberto Jaçe, ka fituar 2150 vota kundrejt 1811 vota të kandidatit Kujtim Hoxha, i "Aleancës për qytetarin", i propozuar nga LSI.

*Delvinë fiton PD*
Ka përfunduar procesi i numerimit te votave në bashkinë e Delevinës, ku përfaqesuesi i 'Aleances për qytetarin", Dhurim Alinani, rikonfirmohet serish kryetar bashkie. Sipas kryetarit te KZAZ nr. 64, Qazim Bobaj, kandidati i se djathtës Dhurim Alinani ka marrë 2214 vota, ndersa Dashamir Hado i "Aleances per te ardhmen", 2114 vota

*Peqin fiton PD*
Është mbyllur proçesi i numërimit të votave në KZAZ-në nr. 16 të bashkisë së Peqinit, nga ku rezulton fitues kryetari aktual i Bashkisë, Ilir Rrushi, kandidat i "Aleancës për qytetarin".
Kryetari i KZAZ nr. 16 në Peqin, Julian Mahahasa, tha se nga numërimi i votave për kryetar të Bashkisë së Peqinit, rezulton se kandidati i koalicionit "Aleanca për qytetarin", Ilir Rrushi, ka marrë 2607 vota, ndërsa Naim Teqja i "Aleanca për të ardhmen" 904 vota.

*Tepelenë fiton PS*
Në Tepelenë ka përfunduar numërimi i të 7 kutive të votimit nga ku fitues rezulton kandidati i koalicionit "Aleanca për të ardhmen", Tërmet Peçi.Kryetari i KZAZ-së nr. 24, Behar Lulo, se kandidati i koalicionit "Aleanca për të ardhmen", Tërmet Peci, ka fituar 1741 vota kundrejt kandidatit të Lëvizjes për Zhvillim Kombëtar (LZHK), Reshat Zika, që ka marrë 1217 vota, ndërsa kandidati i "Aleancës për qytetarin", Sevo Mici, kryetari në detyrë i bashkisë, ka marrë 750 vota.

*Memaliaj fiton PS*
Ka përfunduar edhe në KZAZ nr. 26 në Tepelenë, numërimi i votave për bashkinë e Memaliajt. Kryetari i kësaj KZAZ-je, Behar Lulo, tha se kandidati i koalicionit "Aleanca për të ardhmen", Lulëzim Meçi, ka marrë 1199 vota kundrejt 974 vota që ka marrë kandidatja e koalicionit "Aleanca për qytetarin", Hatixhe Qëndra.

*Ballsh fiton PS*
Përfundon procesi i numërimit në 8 kutitë e votimit. Kandidati PS fiton me 2316 kundrejt kandidati PD i cili ka 2136 vota.

*Burrel fiton PS*
Është mbyllur procesi i numërimit në Burrel. Fiton PS me 3658 vota kundrejt PD me 3119 vota. Janë numëruar 16 nga 16 kuti.

*Maliq fiton PS*
Ka përfunduar procesi i numërimit në Maliq. Fiton kandidati i ‘Aleanca për të Ardhmen’ me 3091 vota kundrejt kandidatit të ‘Aleancës për Qytetarin’ me 2909 vota. Janë numëruar gjithsej 7 nga 7 kuti.

*Peshkopi fiton PD*
Përfundon procesi i numërimit. Kandidati i PD fiton me 44 22 vota kundrejt kandidatit PS me 3013

*Sarandë fiton PS*
Perfundon numerimi. Kandidati i PS, Stefan Cipa fiton me 7234 vota, kandidati i PD-se, ka marre 4976 vota.

*Rublik fiton PS*
Përfundon numërimi në KZAZ numër 38 për Bashkinë e Rubikut. Fitues kandidati i PS Gjok Vukaj me 1419 vota kundrejt , kandidatit të PD Mark Ruci me 1087 vota.

*Rrogozhinë fiton PDIU*
Përfundon numërimi fiton kandidati i PDIU, Ndriçim Dushku

*Rrëshen fiton PS*
Në Bashkinë Rrëshen fiton kandidat i PS-së Ndue Kola, 798 vota më shumë se Gjon Deda. Numërimi përfundoi në 09.00 '

*Ersekë fiton PS*
Fiton kandidati i Aleancës për të Ardhmen. Fiton Alim Laho 1546 vota me 500 vota më shumë se kandidati i "Aleancës për Qytetarin" i cili ka marre 1232 vota.

*Pukë fiton PD*
Në Bashkinë e Pukës ka përfunduar procesi i numërimit të votave. Fitues është shpallur koalicioni “Aleanca për Qytetarin” me kandidatin e saj , Beqir Arifi. 955 vota. Pas saj vjen koalicioni “Aleanca për të Ardhmen” me kandidatin Enver Sulejmani me 902 vota, e ndjekur nga Partia Cështja Shqiptare me kandidati Astrit Hushi me 704 vota.

(m.a/d.b/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*KQZ/ Ora 16.00: Basha 49.56%, Rama 49.88%*

Janë numëruar 185.733 vota në total/ Rama 92.320 vota, Basha 91.721 vota/ Rama kryeson me 599 vota plus/ Basha 49.56%, Rama 49.88%.

Këto janë rezultatet që jep Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve deri në orën 16.00 të ditës së sotme, lidhur me procesin e numërimit të votave në kryeqytet mbi 18.5061 vota të numëruara në total.

Njësia 1, KZAZ 45, Rama fiton me 42 vota plus
Njësia 1, KZAZ 45, Basha 9276 Rama 9704 vota

Njësia 2, KZAZ 46, janë numëruar 43 kuti nga 54
Njësia 2, KZAZ 46, Basha 13073 Rama 12926 vota

Njësia 3, KZAZ 47, janë numëruar 23 kuti nga 32
Njësia 3, Rama 6653, Basha 6610 vota

Njësia 4, Basha fiton me 11.000 vota

Njësia 5, KZAZ 49 janë numëruar 32 kuti nga 65
Njësia 5, KZAZ 49 Basha 6728 vota, Rama 9450 vota

Njësia 6, KZAZ 50 rinis numërimi
Njësia 6, KZAZ 50 Basha 8145 vota, Rama 9173

Njësia 8, KZAZ 52 janë numëruar 9798 total vota
Njësia 8, KZAZ 52 Basha 5694, Rama 4101 vota

Njësia 9, KZAZ 53, Basha 7021 vota, Rama 6788
Njësia 9, KZAZ 53, ndërpritet numërimi deri nesër

Njësia 10, KZAZ 54, janë numëruar total 11929 vota
Njësia 10, Basha 6227 vota, Rama 5702

Njësia 11, KZAZ 55, janë numëruar 17919 vota total
Njësia 11, KZAZ 55, Basha 9901, Rama 8018 vota

Klan

----------


## Rina_87

*Ora 18:30- REZULTATET SIPAS NJESIVE BASHKIAKE*

Njesia 1 - Jane numeruar 39 nga 39 kuti. Rama 9913 vota --Basha 9467

Njesia 2 – Jane numeruar 42 nga 54 kuti. Rama 12406 vota -Basha 12691

Njësia 3 – Jane numeruar 26 nga 32 kuti. Rama 7502 vota - Basha 7422

Njesia 4 - ka perfunduar numerimi 43 kuti nga 43 Rama 10 860 vota- Basha 11 000

Njesia 5 - Jane numeruar 32 nga 65 kuti. Rama 9451 vota- Basha 6727 vota 

Njesia 6 - Jane numeruar 43 nga 51 kuti. Rama 9549 vota-  Basha 8532

Njesia 7 – Jane numeruar 41 nga 50 kuti. Rama 11646 vota - Basha 10564 vota

Njesia 8 – Jane numeruar 17 nga 30 kuti. Rama 4189 vota - Basha 5718 vota

Njesia 9 -  Jane numeruar 17 nga 41 kuti. Rama 4555 vota -Basha 4999 vota

Njesia 10 - ka perfunduar numerimi. 25 nga 25 kuti. Rama 5702 vota -Basha 6226 vota

Njesia 11- Jane numeruar 39 nga 55 kuti. Rama 7863 vota -Basha 9574 vota 



Balkanweb

----------


## Albo

*KQZ/ Ora 21.00: Po bie ritmi i kryesimit të Ramës, Basha fiton epërsi*

Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve jep rezultatet, vijon diferenca e ngushtë mes dy kandidatëve në Tiranë

KQZ: Janë numëruar 397 kuti votimi nga 485

KQZ: Rama 101 813 vota, Basha 101.067 vota

KQZ: Rama kryeson me 746 vota plus


Njësia 1, KZAZ 45, Basha 9276 vota, Rama 9704 vota

Njësia 2, KZAZ 46, janë numëruar 47 kuti nga 54
Njësia 2 KZAZ 46, Basha 14.295 Rama 14.102 vota

Njësia 3, KZAZ 47, janë numëruar 29 kuti nga 32
Njësia 3, Rama 8422, Basha 8087 vota

Njësia 5, KZAZ 49 janë numëruar 34 kuti nga 65
Njësia 5, Basha 7102 vota, Rama 9963 vota

Njësia 6, KZAZ 50, janë numëruar 48 nga 51 kuti
Njësia 6, KZAZ 50, Basha 9751 vota, Rama 10.849

Njësia 7, janë numëruar 46 kuti nga 50
Njësia 7, Basha 12020, Rama 13057 vota

Njësia 8, KZAZ 52 janë numëruar 20 kuti nga 30
Njësia 8, KZAZ 52 Basha 6291, Rama 4740 vota

Njësia 9, KZAZ 53, janë numëruar 26 kuti nga 41
Njësia 9, KZAZ 53, Basha 7760 vota, Rama 7496

Njësia 11, KZAZ 55, janë numëruar 46 kuti nga 55
Njësia 11, KZAZ 55, Basha 11267, Rama 9358 vota 

ABC News

----------


## Albo

*KQZ: “Aleanca për Qytetarin” kryeson në rang vendi, mori votën politike*

Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve pohon se koalicioni i së djathtës kryeson me 42 228 vota, ndaj atij të majtë

Koalicioni i së djathtës “Aleanca për Qytetarin”, kryeson në rang vendi, ndaj atij të së majtës “Aleanca për të Ardhmen” me votat në total që qytetarët në rang vendi i kanë dhënë ditën e 8 Majit.

Lajmi u bë me dije nga përfaqësuesja ligjore e Komisionit Qendror të Zgjedhjeve, Sadleva Bodo, sipas të cilës, “Aleanca për Qytetarin” kryeson me 42.228 vota në total ndaj “Aleancës për të Ardhmen”.

Konkretisht, e para ka marrë deri në orën 20.00, 501.178 vota, kundrejt 458.950 të koalicionit të majtë ... (vijon)

ABC News

----------


## Albo

Nje analize e thjeshte e te dhenave te KQZ deri ne oren 21:

*Kutite:*
Numeruar: 397
Pa numeruar: 88
===============
*Totali:* 485

*Votat:*
Rama: 101813 
Basha: 101067
==============
*Diferenca:* 746


*Rama kryeson:*
- Njesia 1 - 0 kuti
- Njesia 2 - 7 kuti
- Njesia 5 - 31 kuti
- Njesia 6 - 13 kuti
- Njesia 7 - 4 kuti
====================
*Totali:* 5 njesi, 55 kuti per tu numeruar.

*Basha kryeson:*
- Njesia 3 - 12 kuti
- Njesia 4 - 0 kuti
- Njesia 8 - 10 kuti
- Njesia 9 - 15 kuti
- Njesia 10 - 0 kuti
- Njesia 11 - 9 kuti
====================
*Totali:* 6 njesi, 46 kuti per tu numeruar

----------


## Albo

*KQZ/ Ora 15:00: Basha vijon kryesimin e garës, 1153 vota plus*

Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve ka konfirmuar të dhënat më të fundit për rezultatin zgjedhor në Tiranë, deri në orën 15.00 të paradites së sotme.

Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve ka konfirmuar të dhënat më të fundit për rezultatin zgjedhor në Tiranë, deri në orën 15.00 të paradites së sotme.

Sipas tyre, kandidati demokrat për Tiranën, Lulzim Basha, kryeson me 113.529 vota në total, kundrejt rivalit socialist Edi Rama, që ka grumbulluar 112.376 vota në total.

Basha kryeson me 1153 vota plus. 

Kutitë e panumëruara, mbeten edhe 45 në total.

Janë numëruar 440 kuti votimi nga 485 të tilla

Numri i votave të numëruara deri tani: 222.460 në total

Njësia 5, KZAZ 49, janë numëruar 40 kuti nga 65
Njësia 5, KZAZ 49, Basha 8679 vota, Rama 11830 vota
Basha kryeson me 3151 vota plus 

Njësia 8, KZAZ 52, janë numëruar 26 kuti nga 30
Njësia 8, KZAZ 52, Basha 8079 vota, Rama 6033 vota

Njësia 9, KZAZ 53, janë numëruar 33 kuti nga 41
Njësia 9, KZAZ 53, Basha 9660 vota, Rama 9276 vota
Basha kryeson me 284 vota plus 

Njësia 11, KZAZ 55, përfundon numërimi 
Njësia 11, KZAZ 53, Basha 13.405 vota, Rama 10.723 
Basha kryeson me 2682 vota plus

ABC News

----------

